# Monkey Boat Tournaments?



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

I was curious if any of you will fish both tournaments (OUtboard Classic and MBGFC Limited) or pick one or the other since they are on back to back weekends. I understand that there are shootouts in the Memorial Day and Labor Day tournaments, but I prefer the tournaments that are strictly focused on us. Will be tough to fish tournaments in back to back weekends.


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

well ... if I'm not mistaken the limited is the same weekend as the bud light (now and ska event) and the Pensacola International Billfish (which has a 5K payout for small boat) ... that being said, I think the #'s for all 3 tournaments are going to be pitiful b/c its going to spread the few boats that typically tournament fish out. 

If your trying to pick one I would have to say the classic so hopefully the boat numbers and $ is up


----------



## buully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Limited and Outboard Classic are both in July now. Not June like previous years.

Outboard classic is JULY 17th & 18th

Limited is JULY 24 25

International is JUNE 25-28

Bud light is June 26-28


All great and offer great winnings. Fish them all!! Good luck!


----------



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

In the Monkey Boat tournaments, does that circle-hooks-when-pulling-natural-baits rule apply (even for meat fish)?

I *HATE* that rule! Hate it! Hate it! Hate it! Hate it! Hate it!

And did I mention that I hate that rule?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

We are fishing the international 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I prefer MBGFC and the gulf coast outboard tournaments and I'm over here in Panama City.


----------

